# What year is my Hiawatha??



## schwinnman67 (May 18, 2018)

Trying to find out what year my Hiawatha is. The serial number is E65100...
Can anyone help?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 19, 2018)

Pictures of the bicycle would be much better as well, help you date it faster!


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 19, 2018)

Here is the bike and the bottom bracket


----------



## ratina (May 19, 2018)

1947


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 25, 2018)

1947?
I had a couple people in the Old Bikes Club think it's a 49 or 50...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2018)

Ratina is pretty darn good with these postwar  CWC's, so I'd be inclined to go with his evaluation. Maybe let's just say it's late 40's?


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2018)

The Phil Marshall chart says Series 3, which I read as the first quarter to the first half of 1948. And if I remember correctly, he said the letter of the alphabet would change at each run of 100,000.


----------

